# New



## Lanah (Dec 16, 2019)

Me and my husband been married 16 years. We're both in our upper 40s, with no kids. Our marriage has been a rollercoaster of emotions. Hoping to get insights from others.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Welcome to TAM. 

What are the issues that have you concerned?


----------

